# Do I need a student ID or whatever to get into the University of Washington student union?



## storyofrachel (May 14, 2018)

Just as it says on the tin.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (May 14, 2018)

i would assume so yea. i moved yer thread to general banter it seemed to fit better there.


----------



## MolotovMocktail (May 14, 2018)

Yeah, I would guess so as well. I've been there a couple times years ago just to use their pool tables, always with a UW student. Couldn't hurt to walk in and see if they have some sort of guest pass or maybe try to find a chill student who will let you tag along.


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (May 14, 2018)

i have no clue about that, but at the university of cincinnati anyone can walk in to the cafeteria and get a cheap meal at the student cafe. just gotta look cleanish an have a backpack noones ever looked twice at me,


----------



## storyofrachel (May 14, 2018)

UC Berkeley doesn't require an ID except during finals week. But Berkeley is pretty unique. Which is why I ask.


----------



## Tude (May 15, 2018)

where I work (community college) we have an open campus. New campus downtown welcomes the community to come in and eat, and as always the libraries are open to the public as well. There is one room in the main campus - gaming room (electronic) that does require a student ID. pool table etc however is open.


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 16, 2018)

storyofrachel said:


> Just as it says on the tin.



you might want to include more details about what you intend to do or why you want to go there since you'll get more detailed answers that way.


----------

